# Trying to get compensation for 17hr flight delay



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya all

Can anyone help ?

Has anyone successfuly claimed compensation for a long flight delay?

My story 
Flight Gatwick 3pm Sat 18th April  (Easyjet  )
Got to Gatwick about 1pm - Flight delayed till 12.30 AM  Sunday!
Checked cases in, and went to spend 10 hrs in departures. 
Told not to leave airport, as the delay could be bought forward at any time .
6pm Found out further delay to 1.45AM!
11pm informed flight cancelled ! Will fly at 8am Sunday 

The airline is saying the flight was not cancelled just delayed ( I hav photo of departures board saying cancelled ) and that it was 
due to 'extraordinary circumstances'. And thus does nto quallify for compensation .

Please any Help ? 

Luv sue


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to work for Lunn Poly for about 5 years - from what I can gather I think you can claim on your insurance for this, depending on the curcumstances, they also sometimes put tim e restrictions on - ie you cannot get compo unless its been delayed or cancelled for a certain period of time - i would check with your insurance and then ting abta or iata.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

We had a very hard time trying to claim compensation hun and in the end was getting nowhere. We were actually sitting on the plane for our flight home, we were on the runway going round in circles, stop/start/stop/start eventually about 2 hours later we were informed there was not enough petrol on the plane. We got off the plane, usual big palava of waiting on getting luggage back etc then everyone back to the resort and put up in a nice hotel, meals etc, we stayed there 1 and half days untill the plane was organised. When we got back to the UK we had missed our connecting train from london to scotland so we had to organise new transport which was about 400 quid to get every1 home, we were also stuck in the airport overnight. We missed 3/4 days work in the end. We tried to get compensation but they just made it difficult and was on the airports side. Where were u going to? Did u miss ur trip in the end or did u eventually get there? If you have missed out on paid hotel rooms etc i would list everything out and send a letter or something


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

My sister was delayed 3 days last year coming from New York to Heathrow because of snow. They ended up going to Michigan getting a connecting flight to Canada which then flew them to Brussels. Got an overnight stay in Brussels which took them to Gatwick. They then had to get a taxi to Heathrow to collect their car from the carpark.
In all this time they couldnt leave the airport--had no change of clothes and couldnt keep in contact with family as their mobile chargers were in their bags.
They tried to get compensation and didnt get a penny as it was caused by the weather. They argued as other flights were leaving but they wouldnt budge.
Good luck but I doubt very much you'll win    !


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.holidaytravelwatch.net/Content/Files/Articles%20-%2027.9.05/The%20New%20Rules%20for%20Denied%20Boarding,%20Flight%20Cancellation%20or%20Flight%20Delay%20-%20%2020.6.06.pdf

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

This has a run down of some of the rules brought in under EU legislation in 2007. A lot of airlines will do anything to try to get out of paying compensation so you may have to fight hard. Reading it quickly you'll need to get the airline to explain exactly what the extraoridnary circumstances were so you can judge whether it is something they could have forseen or not. I would imagine that weather conditions aren't predictable, technical difficulties with a plane however would be more so, and they pay engineers to maintain their aircraft so should know if one is in need of work and make alternative arrangements.

Good luck!

Cathie


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

aww  thanks  peeps.  We've proved the flight was cancelled, cos we  got photos of the departures board , showing it cancelled.
the main thing  they're trying is 'extraoridnary circumstances'  route.  But the pilot on the  way there , came out and told us what the problem was . And that it had been sorted  quite  quickly, but the crew had  gone over their hours , so  couldnt fly. 

The passengers have managed to  record phone conversations with customer service , with them actually saying it was  cancelled .    as the  whole plane is complaining, and  we're  keeping intouch by email.  we're  counteracting all their excuses so far. And I think it will go to the press etc too. As thre are alot of people with 'connections to media' on the plane.

CathB  thanks  for that link , will pass it onto the other passengers 
This  is  quite  exciting  .

Luv sue


----------

